# Furry video games on Switch?



## NoobFur (Oct 18, 2019)

I only have a Switch so. I'm a console gamer :3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2019)

What's your definition of "furry"?

For ports from other consoles, there's obviously _Dust: An Elysian Tail_, _Armello_ (a strategy game), _Super Lucky's Tail_, etc.

There's also _Yooka-Laylee_ (and its sequel, _The Impossible Lair_), _Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap_ (a classic) and _Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom_, _Brawlout_ (a Smash-like fighting game), _Songbird Symphony_ (an adventure/music game)...

As for titles with characters that aren't strictly "furry" but have an exotic, animal-like theme to them nonetheless, you might look at _Ori and the Blind Forest_, _Fe_, _Rain World_, _Snake Pass, Untitled Goose Game_...

I hear _Rivals of Aether_ is supposed to be coming to Switch soon and that's basically an anthropomorphic Smash Bros.

Now if you just want the juxtaposition of animal characters with humans, _Fantasy Strike_ is a fighter (one character is a lizard while another can turn into a dragon), _Illusions of L'Phacia_ is a JRPG with one of the prominent party members being essentially a talking leopard (aside: its publisher is actually quite proliferous with JRPG releases), and _The Tenth Line_ prominently features clans of "beasts" and "dragons" in the setting.

As with basically any digital storefront, the library is simply too large to browse manually.  I tend to browse "Recent Releases" and "Great Deals" (sales) and just tag anything interesting for my wishlist, to look more closely at later.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 18, 2019)

In addition to the former post, there is a game called "Bubsy: Paws on Fire!" There is also "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim", but you have to be at least 17 years old for this, I think. You can play as different races here; khajiit and argonians are the furry ones. <3 "Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz HD" is a game that I'm personally looking forward to. It will release on the October 29th.

Nintendo's official website is also a great way to search for games.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't know if this is for sure going to be the case, but the upcoming game indivisible, from what I can tell, has several guest characters and I think one of them is an anthropomorphic lizard named Zackasaurus. not that familiar with the game he is from, but it's definitely a character that draws me into playing indivisible.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 18, 2019)

Armello is amazing! Think Redwall meets Game of Thrones turned into a boardgame.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Armello is amazing! Think Redwall meets Game of Thrones turned into a boardgame.



I agree, though I personally have the PlayStation 4 version. I bought all the DLC for the game at full price simply because I wanted to support the game. That being said, I could be wrong, but I heard the switch version is incredibly buggy compared to the other versions.


----------



## Eightcoins (Oct 19, 2019)

While not really a "furry game" in itself, the Monster Hunter franchise seems to be really popular with Furries


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 19, 2019)

Owlboy is a good one if you’re into indie games. The overall gameplay is underwhelming but the story and characters more than make up for it (Solus is such a cutie :3)

Final Fantasy IX and XII have anthro races and playable characters, although they’re not the main character in either one. Still recommended if you’re into RPGs!


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 19, 2019)

The new animal crossing will eventually be released on the switch and that's a godsend for anyone who owns one.

I'm really jealous of all ya all switch owners.

Keep my boy wolfgang in yer village and have a great time playing a amazing game.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 28, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> There's also _Yooka-Laylee_ (and its sequel, _The Impossible Lair_)



 I hear the sequel is actually pretty good. From what I've seen in video is, the first game just tried to be Banjo Kazooie, but the sequel realized it needed to have its own ideas in order to be good.

... I can't help but feel like it'll end up selling worse though, just because people didn't like the first one and this one was less advertised.


----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Nov 3, 2019)

My boy, you gotta look no further than Yooka Laylee Impossible Lair. It was recommended here and damn...that's good gamin'! Shame the first is lame because a 3D platformer would be nice. But hey, second time's the charm, right?

Also, Gato Roboto!


----------

